# Menhaden Jerkbait



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Learning to airbrush hard baits. Had great luck on the XRap menhaden pattern so I painted one up.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Looks as good as one off the shelf. Nice job.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Good looking bait.


----------



## time2be (Sep 16, 2008)

Really nice.


----------

